# CB Tele Extremes



## kushlife (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking for anyone going down to cb this year for the tele extremes...i need a ride. if anyone also has a place they are looking to rent out for the weekend , need some more people to lessen costs or make some extra cash for rent down there the floor or couch is fine. also willing to trade crashing spots for mine in breck for same ammount of time anytime??? i don't check this site much so if any interest call me 970.418.0295

michael


----------

